# Lake Livingston Dam Release.



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Any forcast about the water release in LLD with all the rain today and next week? Was Two gates yesterday (03/08/12) 

Striper and White fishing were good behind the dam.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

A fairly sizable storm just went north of the lake today. I forecast that it will go from 2 gates to 12 gates (opened over the weekend to get some OT pay), then to 4 gates, to 1 gate, to 9 gates, then no gates. Just kidding. I'm guessing they don't mess with it too much. The lake is at normal level, so they have some room to retain some water. Maybe from 2 to 4ish.


----------

